# Show Us Your P-90 Guitars !!!!!



## faracaster

Made by Gibson, Duncan, DiMarzio, Lollar, Fralin, whatever. These are my favorite pickups of all time. They can be as clear and snappy as any Strat or Tele and they can ROAR !!!!! Imagine a musical world without Missisippi Queen, or Drive My Car or Johnny B Goode or Hideaway or.......you get the picture.
So lets see the guitars where your P-90's reside. I have a few of these as I have a love affair with their tone. I'll start.....
Neither my first, nor my latest P-90 ride, but one of the best. Here is a Suhr Classic T I ordered with two Suhr 90s and a Suhr broadcaster in the bridge. 
And.....A Baker BJ made with 2 DiMarzio custom wound P-90s.


----------



## dwagar

Ya gotta love P90s.

My '64 ES330


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

My R4 loaded with Lollars!


----------



## torndownunit

No the best photo, but this is my Reverend Charger 290. It completely cured my GAS for P-90 guitars.

The 3rd dial on it is a 'bass contour' control. When it's turned down, the pickups have a normal single coil sound. When it's turned up they have a full on P-90 sound.


----------



## Eric Pykala

Hey Doctor, is that Dave Orbans/Stheiner Killertone Baker?-Uncle Eric


----------



## faracaster

Eric Pykala said:


> Hey Doctor, is that Dave Orbans/Stheiner Killertone Baker?-Uncle Eric



Sho' enuff is !!!! 
Serial # KT 002 (KT for Killer Tone of course and never was there a more appropriate serial number for a guitar). Gene made two of these. So there is another out there...somewhere.


----------



## PaulS

Tokai Love Rock with Wolfetone P90's .... very sweet








[/IMG]


----------



## Robert1950

Hamer USA P90 Special. It now has J.S.Moore pups. A4 in the bridge and A2 in the neck. Not the best pic.










P.S. Pete - I would definitely _kill_ for that Baker.


----------



## davetcan

Very nice guys, you're killing me. I sold that Tokai to Paul because I needed a bigger neck but I still haven't gotten around to replacing it. Damn, those Wolfetones were really sweet too.


----------



## Lowtones

davetcan said:


> Very nice guys, you're killing me. I sold that Tokai to Paul because I needed a bigger neck but I still haven't gotten around to replacing it. Damn, those Wolfetones were really sweet too.


I have a set of WolfTone P90s (Rick Derringer) Set all wired up with RS Guitar Works upgrade kit. I still haven't had the opportunity to install them. I really must get some time in the work shop.


----------



## peter benn

Dwagar, are those P-90's quiet enough in the studio? A friend has an Epi (similar style) with noise issues/


----------



## mario

*GoldTop P-90 Goodness!*















I love this thread. P-90s' are amazing pickups! First off, 1998 PRS McCarty purchased from my buddy Faracaster. When Pete had this for sale, he described the tone as " simple, direct, killer...". He was right! And last, but certainly not least, 1971 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe. This is a special one. I have had this guitar for many years. I am the 3rd owner of this amazing guitar. Before I got this, the original owner had swapped the mini humbuckers for Gibson P-90s from the 1950s'. This guitar can do anything from warm round jazzy tones to flat out blues/rock. Think Stones, Humble Pie, Black Crowes.... I am alway's getting offer's to sell, but this one stays! It will go to my son when I go to that big gig in the sky.


----------



## davetcan

Ah, Jesus Mario, what's the neck like on that PRS ? Drool


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> Ah, Jesus Mario, what's the neck like on that PRS ? Drool


 Wide/Fat baby! That is a killer guitar. After I got it, I ended up buying 2 more McCartys'. Amazing guitars.:bow:


----------



## dwagar

peter benn said:


> Dwagar, are those P-90's quiet enough in the studio? A friend has an Epi (similar style) with noise issues/


oh yeah, P90's can be noisy. Stay away from high gain (heck, even low gain), fluorescent lights, guys with metal plates in their head, etc. He might have to move around the studio to find a quiet spot. Try different cords, too.

His is probably a Casino (basically the same guitar)? John Lennon recorded just fine with his Casino. I've read that Casino's are 5 ply where 330s are 3 ply - it's been suggested this helps Epis in the feedback dept.

Remember they are a single coil pickup. But they can sound simply amazing.

Jeff, I covet that R4. One of my all time favorite guitars. Freddy King man. And Jeff Beck's Oxblood with the humbuckers in it. WAY too cool.


----------



## Chito

Here's my number one. Only changes are the RS Guitarworks electronic upgrade kit.


----------



## Tarbender

Here's a PRS SE Soapbar that plays like butta. Another guitar that made me change the way I look at non North American built guitars:


----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> Wide/Fat baby! That is a killer guitar. After I got it, I ended up buying 2 more McCartys'. Amazing guitars.:bow:


...... Damn !!!


----------



## Maxer

Here's mine. Shot this today. Eastwood Studio 6.


----------



## keto

Another Singlecut SE, lousy picture. The finish is actually see-thru. Outstanding quality build, echoing what Tarbender said above. Neck's a little fat for me but it does sound great. Changed pots, all else stock.


----------



## Ripper

My daughter borrowed my camera for her holiday so I can't take a pic of mine but I've got a Godin LG90 that I love. Great sounds, wonderful playing guitar. 

What is everyone's favourite P90 pickup? I like the duncans that are in my LG but I'm always open to try something new too.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Ripper said:


> My daughter borrowed my camera for her holiday so I can't take a pic of mine but I've got a Godin LG90 that I love. Great sounds, wonderful playing guitar.
> 
> What is everyone's favourite P90 pickup? I like the duncans that are in my LG but I'm always open to try something new too.


I like my Lollars, though I haven't compared them to alot.


----------



## faracaster

Here's a bad picture of my P-90 guitars. 
Left to right.....
A very early Baker (#008), Kent Armstrong pickup, 3/4 size but full size sound. My Suhr Tele, 2 Suhr P-90s. Baker Robben Ford with 2 DiMarzio P-90s and a varitone (the only RF I know of with P-90s). Gibson SG Classic, stock Gibson P-90s. the aforementioned Baker BJ with 2 DiMarzio P-90s. PRS McCarty Rosewood with the Duncan/PRS P-90s. And...lastly a guitar that I've had since 1988. It is a 79' Anniversary Strat body with a custom made Tele neck, a Hipshot Trilogy Bridge and 3 P-90s. The neck and bridge are from a 55' Les Paul goldtop and the middle is a mid-late 60s Gibson P-90.
All of these sound very different from each other and obviously play different from each other (at least that is what I tell myself to justify all these)


----------



## mario

faracaster said:


> Here's a bad picture of my P-90 guitars.
> Left to right.....
> A very early Baker (#008), Kent Armstrong pickup, 3/4 size but full size sound. My Suhr Tele, 2 Suhr P-90s. Baker Robben Ford with 2 DiMarzio P-90s and a varitone (the only RF I know of with P-90s). Gibson SG Classic, stock Gibson P-90s. the aforementioned Baker BJ with 2 DiMarzio P-90s. PRS McCarty Rosewood with the Duncan/PRS P-90s. And...lastly a guitar that I've had since 1988. It is a 79' Anniversary Strat body with a custom made Tele neck, a Hipshot Trilogy Bridge and 3 P-90s. The neck and bridge are from a 55' Les Paul goldtop and the middle is a mid-late 60s Gibson P-90.
> All of these sound very different from each other and obviously play different from each other (at least that is what I tell myself to justify all these)


 Stunning Pete! Congrats on the collection!


----------



## Ripper

faracaster said:


> And...lastly a guitar that I've had since 1988. It is a 79' Anniversary Strat body with a custom made Tele neck, a Hipshot Trilogy Bridge and 3 P-90s. The neck and bridge are from a 55' Les Paul goldtop and the middle is a mid-late 60s Gibson P-90.
> [/IMG]



Wow, what's the strat sound like? It is a cool looking instrument. Those are some beautiful looking guitars.


----------



## PaulS

Most awesome collection.... :bow: Drool


----------



## ne1roc

Finally, I get to participate in a guitar thread! Here's my Albert Lee Music Man Special Edition that I bought from no other then Faracaster! Damn Pete, you are just loaded with beauties!


----------



## faracaster

ne1roc said:


> Finally, I get to participate in a guitar thread! Here's my Albert Lee Music Man Special Edition that I bought from no other then Faracaster! Damn Pete, you are just loaded with beauties!



*THAT* is one great guitar !!!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Robert1950

*So! You were the one! I hate not having $$$$ when something like this beauty graces the planet. :bow:*



ne1roc said:


> Finally, I get to participate in a guitar thread! Here's my Albert Lee Music Man Special Edition that I bought from no other then Faracaster! Damn Pete, you are just loaded with beauties!


----------



## simescan

Wow, what a beautiful collection Pete....love that strat.


----------



## Chito

Wow nice guitars. :bow::bow: I wonder how many of us here have a P-90 guitar that came from Pete. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## G Man

Maybe nothing too exotic, but I really love these Epi '56 Goldtops. I have a pair of 'em and I think they sound just great! I may mod one of them for kicks one of these days, but they do sound nice as is.


----------



## faracaster

*Can P-90's twang ????*

You can't believe the twang comin' out of this Les Paul Jr. Single P-90, and a B-Bender no less !!!!!
Check this out Emmylou Harris and The (extremely) Hot Band.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jXDFcAIBJOA&mode=related&search=

Pete


----------



## garretrevels

hmmmm, how about a P-13? 40's Gibson made prototype p-90 predecessor pickups that where sold to Harmony.

Most you would would be very suprised by this guitar, its really something special. And those pickups are KILLER!!

If you ever get a chance to play one, do yourself a favour and pick it up.

1955 Harmony H-62


----------



## torndownunit

faracaster said:


> You can't believe the twang comin' out of this Les Paul Jr. Single P-90, and a B-Bender no less !!!!!
> Check this out Emmylou Harris and The (extremely) Hot Band.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=jXDFcAIBJOA&mode=related&search=
> 
> Pete


Pete, I have a clip of the same band doing "2 More Bottle Of Wine" on youtube. I love the original version, and it's Albert Lee that plays on that. The guy in the video has the EXACT same tone coming from a P-90. Pretty cool.

Check out the twang on the solo. If you close your eyes, you'd swear it's a Tele:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TU97vLkxxtY


----------



## dwagar

garretrevels said:


> 1955 Harmony H-62


okay, that is SO cool!


----------



## Lester B. Flat

garretrevels said:


> 1955 Harmony H-62


I think we need a full photo spread in the vintage section for that baby!


----------



## faracaster

garretrevels said:


> hmmmm, how about a P-13? 40's Gibson made prototype p-90 predecessor pickups that where sold to Harmony.
> 
> Most you would would be very suprised by this guitar, its really something special. And those pickups are KILLER!!
> 
> If you ever get a chance to play one, do yourself a favour and pick it up.
> 
> 1955 Harmony H-62



SOOOOOOOO COOOOOL !!!!!evilGuitar:


----------



## bolero

dayum, that Harmony is a sweet looking gtr, love that surfy green top with F-holes
:rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## faracaster

As a self-confessed P-90 addict, I have to share my latest ride.
This is a Nik Huber Jr. 
Korina neck and body, Brazilian rosewood fretboard, thick, big neck, Haussell tapped P-90 and.....a Bigsby !!!!! Light to medium-light weight. So resonant that you can feel it in your gut when standing and playing it.
The tapped pickup in position 1 is more like a fat Tele pickup. When you go to position 2 it is pure LP Jr. FAAATTTT tone. This guitar, although simple, is really like an Esquire and a Jr. all rolled into one..with....a wiggle stick.


----------



## sysexguy

Patrick Eggle Single Cut, added Lollar P-90's, RS Electronics and ..since the photo, the bridge is now a tunamatic with titanium saddles:rockon2: The guitar has a complex chambering called "acoustic wave". I can out-sustain the last chord of Day in a Life without a compressor:banana: 

The amp on left came from Pete, and the right, Scott, both esteemed Guitars Canada posters:wave: Both shine with the Eggle.

Andy


----------



## Guest

*The New Acquisition*

I was holding off posting this until the P-90's are actually installed but what the heck. P-100's in there now (which aren't that bad I have to admit -- dead quiet which is nice). I've got Fralin P-90's in the mail. Should be all gussied up and ready for the ball by Friday.


----------



## Robert1950

I just posted this in a separate thread, but the hey,... A 1992 Hamer P90 Special, USA, with J.S.Moore pickups. A4/10,500 winds in the bridge, A2/9,500 winds in the neck.


----------



## Guest

sysexguy said:


> Patrick Eggle Single Cut, added Lollar P-90's, RS Electronics and ..since the photo, the bridge is now a tunamatic with titanium saddles:rockon2: The guitar has a complex chambering called "acoustic wave". I can out-sustain the last chord of Day in a Life without a compressor


That sounds pretty cool. What's it like if you turn the volume up? Does it feedback easily? Is it controllable feedback?


----------



## Guest

'71 Framus Strato. The sound is directly between a Les Paul Special and a Jazzmaster. You get fat, huge rock sounds out of the bridge pickup, and rich jazzy sounds out of the neck. The two pickups combined give you that great twangy Jazzmaster chank.


----------



## sysexguy

> That sounds pretty cool. What's it like if you turn the volume up? Does it feedback easily? Is it controllable feedback?


Yesterday I had it plugged into my Cornford with gains around 7....I can feedback chromatic scales on demand. When I first installed the Lollars, there were a few issues and Jason Lollar was immensely helpful (especially considering I bought the pickups used off the gearpage). It is a p-90 so at a certain point the noise gets to be a bigger issue than the gain. It isn't my first choice with Diezels......this guitar is best suited for grit and chime so the AC30 and FTR37 are my favs.

Andy


----------



## Eric Pykala

Doctor, that black Huber is off the charts!!!! With Bigsby no less..can't wait for the Oct. 6th show with you, and to hopefully check it out in person. Nik makes outstanding guitars!-Eric


----------



## fingers

Es 135 with P-90's


----------



## garretrevels

Bringing this sweet thread back from the dead. 

I finally picked up a p90 equipped guitar, it's only an epi, but its pretty darn great.

I never really liked the look of single cut juniors, but I think with a bigsby I like the look aesthetically. 

2006 '57 Reissue Epiphone Les Paul Junior Limited Edition w/ added Bigsby.


----------



## Mr Yerp

*Mmmmmmm good.*

Love P90s!!


----------



## fretboard

St. Blues 61 South with a P90 neck pickup. For $500 out the door (without a case) from the 12th Fret, it was well worth the drive down there. Much better quality than I was expecting - certainly for the cost. For my first dabble into a P90 equipped guitar, it's been well worth it.









[/IMG]


----------



## starjag

Robert1950 said:


> I just posted this in a separate thread, but the hey,... A 1992 Hamer P90 Special, USA, with J.S.Moore pickups. A4/10,500 winds in the bridge, A2/9,500 winds in the neck.


Robert1950...how do you like those JS Moore P90s. Anything you can compare them with?


----------



## Mogwaii

Eastwood Sidejack DLX!


----------



## starjag

McInturff Royal


----------



## Milkman

torndownunit said:


> Pete, I have a clip of the same band doing "2 More Bottle Of Wine" on youtube. I love the original version, and it's Albert Lee that plays on that. The guy in the video has the EXACT same tone coming from a P-90. Pretty cool.
> 
> Check out the twang on the solo. If you close your eyes, you'd swear it's a Tele:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=TU97vLkxxtY


That video clp was smoking! What a band!

I've always loved Emmy Lou Harris.


and yes, it sure did sound like a Tele. I think a good deal of that is a result of his playing style. That guy could likely even play a Les Paul and make it twang like that. I've heard it done.

Love the bender.


----------



## Maxer

_Yowsers_. Emmylou is a goddess. She just became more beautiful and haunting as she aged.


----------



## Robert1950

That is one beautiful guitar!



dr_iggi said:


> McInturff Royal


----------



## Brian G

Yowsa! You guys have some great guitars!

Here's my MusicMan Axis SS, the Silent Circuit has been bypassed, and RS electronics and Fralin P-90's replacing the stock gear. Work courtesy of Uncle Eric and Darrell. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## starjag

Robert1950 said:


> That is one beautiful guitar!


Thanks! One piece mahog back, one piece mahog top, and a really nice burst. Nothing fancy, just beautiful. Great prices in the used market for these great McInturff guitars.


----------



## db62

P90s x 3!


----------



## Mooh

I was just telling my wife a few minutes ago (she's very longsuffering) that I was digging my Aerodyne with a P-90 at the neck so much it may be time to re-equip some other guitars so I use them more! Seriously considering Seymour Duncan P-Rails for the Epiphone Dot, and regular P-90s for the Thinline Tele...but maybe I should choose one or the other.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56

My new Wildkat ..... what a great bunch of fun and she automatically plays Setzer and Issak when you pick her up.......


----------



## Hamstrung

Here's a couple that I got recently. One is an SX SJM stop tail from Rondo music and the other is a Dillion SG from JSD's Guitar Shack. Love 'em both!


----------



## Maxer

Beautiful Guild, db62. Just beautiful.


----------



## bagpipe

Those look great. Could you do a quick tone report/comparison between the two? I had been looking at another one on the Rondo page which is pretty similar to the the SG Junior below. This one:


http://www.rondomusic.com/product1329.html



Hamstrung said:


> Here's a couple that I got recently. One is an SX SJM stop tail from Rondo music and the other is a Dillion SG from JSD's Guitar Shack. Love 'em both!


----------



## db62

Maxer - thanks. Great guitar that I've had a long time. Incredible tones out of the 3 P 90s. Here's a close up:


----------



## faracaster

Here's one I got between Christmas and New Years.
2007 Johan Gustavsson Bluesmaster .......one of two made with P-90s


----------



## Milkman

faracaster said:


> Here's one I got between Christmas and New Years.
> 2007 Johan Gustavsson Bluesmaster .......one of two made with P-90s


Holy crap


That thing is beautiful.


----------



## Maxer

Wow, some true beauties here. I only had one P-90 guitar - an Eastwood - that I sold to a good friend, who gave it to his daughter on her birthday last year. Now I want it back. LOL

Db62 - love the tailpiece on that yellow Guild of yours. And that rack of switches - man, that's crazy!

Faracaster - that Gustavsson has such a remarkable grain/finish... talk about mouth-watering.


----------



## Hamstrung

bagpipe said:


> Those look great. Could you do a quick tone report/comparison between the two? I had been looking at another one on the Rondo page which is pretty similar to the the SG Junior below. This one:
> 
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/product1329.html


 
The SJMs pickups are louder but I can get a bit more articulation out of the Dillion's. That may have something to do with the extra volume and tone controls. They both have their own charms. I wouldn't hesitate on getting the junior if I was still in the market for another P90 guitar.


----------



## soldierscry

here's my baby,


----------



## Crowquill

2005 Gibson Les Paul Double Cutaway Faded w/Lollar P90s


----------



## Warren

Here's mine again, Jason Lollars, they sound great because on this guitar I know it's not me!

Wes Lambe 8s


----------



## Crowquill

Warren said:


> Here's mine again, Jason Lollars, they sound great because on this guitar I know it's not me!
> 
> Wes Lambe 8s












What the HELL it that thing!!!!!111


----------



## devnulljp

Crowquill said:


> What the HELL it that thing!!!!!111


I was thinking the same thing. That is one weird-ass looking guitar.


----------



## devnulljp

mario said:


> I love this thread. P-90s' are amazing pickups! First off, 1998 PRS McCarty purchased from my buddy Faracaster. When Pete had this for sale, he described the tone as " simple, direct, killer...". He was right! And last, but certainly not least, 1971 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe. This is a special one. I have had this guitar for many years. I am the 3rd owner of this amazing guitar. Before I got this, the original owner had swapped the mini humbuckers for Gibson P-90s from the 1950s'. This guitar can do anything from warm round jazzy tones to flat out blues/rock. Think Stones, Humble Pie, Black Crowes.... I am alway's getting offer's to sell, but this one stays! It will go to my son when I go to that big gig in the sky.


Oh man, that Les Paul is nice. I used to have a '72 gold top LP Deluxe w/ mini-humbuckers but never really bonded with it as I was going through a Strat phase. 
Wish I'd kept it and put P90s in it like that one. Very nice.


----------



## Warren

Crowquill said:


> What the HELL it that thing!!!!!111


It's an 8 string, 5 guitar (A - E), 3 bass, (E - D). 2 separate outputs for the bass and guitar. I've got a youtube video of my attempt to play it one night but it's like Charlie Hunter's guitar. Check out Charlie if you want to see someone who can actually play it.

Can't figure out the snazzy youtube code so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G7YqzwLwBw


----------



## dcole

There is a lot of nice guitars on here. 

Please ignore my ignorance, but I have one nagging question from seeing these pictures. Why do some of you have just the tail piece from a stop bar bridge with the strings wrapped around it for your bridge, like the picture I copied from faracaster?










Thank you.


----------



## faracaster

dcole said:


> There is a lot of nice guitars on here.
> 
> Please ignore my ignorance, but I have one nagging question from seeing these pictures. Why do some of you have just the tail piece from a stop bar bridge with the strings wrapped around it for your bridge, like the picture I copied from faracaster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


HA HA I used to think exactly the same thing (way back).
It is not the stoptail from a tunamatic bridge. It is a bridge and stoptail all made into one. commonly called a wraparound bridge.
This is an extremely early way of stringing up a solidbody electric guitar. It's origins (I believe) go back to early 1953 and the goldtop Les Paul. Now I might be wrong with the date there it could have made an appearance in 52'. And there might have been a guitar earlier than that that had it. But to my knowledge the 53' Goldtop was the first.
Those early wraparounds really look like tailpieces with almost no intonation carving on them at all. The fact that this bridge appeared on a P-90 LP seems to influence modern P-90 equipped builders in including that bridge on their guitars. 
Leo Quan introduced a wraparound in the 70's that was intonatable and people started to replace their original bridges with these. Today there are quite a few different models of what is essentially the same idea. PRS, Tonepros, DiMarzio all make replacement wraparound bridges for the original.
The picture you included is Gene Baker's take on a mid 50's LP special. Instead of going to a "modern" style of bridge, he used a bridge just like the original Gibson one. It is said that these original bridges add to the tone of the guitar in a very special way. I can say that this particular guitar is....a screamer !!!!!


----------



## LowWatt

devnulljp said:


> I was thinking the same thing. That is one weird-ass looking guitar.


It's a bass and a guitar for guys that can play both at the same time. Awesome!


----------



## mcgriff420

here's a terrible picture of my SG with Lollars. I wouldn't normally go with cream but I got them for a steal, and still have the original black Gibby's.


----------



## dcole

Thanks for the response Faracaster. Are the wrap around bridges as easy to palm mute on as the full stop bar bridge?


----------



## LowWatt

mcgriff420 said:


> here's a terrible picture of my SG with Lollars. I wouldn't normally go with cream but I got them for a steal, and still have the original black Gibby's.


I think it looks great with the creams, but can't you just swap the covers?


----------



## screamingdaisy




----------



## starvingstudent

so whats the deal with these P-90s?? 

what makes them so special... I am curious...


----------



## Robert1950

They can be nasty and gnarly in a mahogany slab, and then smooth enough for jazz in hollowbody.

Me, I can get a woman tone out mine,... well, more a like a woman tone with PMS really.


----------



## stratman89

'67 SG RI GOTW


----------



## Ophidian

My PRS. Great guitar


----------



## 55dollarbill

so many unique guitars in one thread... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## 55dollarbill

stratman89 said:


> '67 SG RI GOTW


That's a sick case.


----------



## LIX




----------



## Scottone

Bangcouver said:


> View attachment 143737
> View attachment 143745
> View attachment 143761
> View attachment 143769
> View attachment 143777
> View attachment 143785


Very nice collection. Just curious about the 2nd last Les Paul Special pic. Was the repositioning of the bridge necessary to intonate the guitar properly or was there some other bridge in there at some point?


----------



## LIX

Scottone said:


> Very nice collection. Just curious about the 2nd last Les Paul Special pic. Was the repositioning of the bridge necessary to intonate the guitar properly or was there some other bridge in there at some point?


I have no idea what happened there(likey another bridge). I got it as it is in the pictures. And it sounds incredible. It is likely going to Gord Miller for paint touch ups in the new year and I have an original 50's p90 bridge pickup in it now(the neck pickup was original) as well as og wiring harness and a vintage pickguard(without the cut) It has this amazing v neck on it too. None of my other 50's gibsons have this neck, and the best gibson neck I have every played. Its definately a cool player 50's gibby.


----------



## brokentoes




----------



## Mooh

Godin LGs, one with Godin humbuckers, one with Seymour Duncan P-90s.


----------



## Mooh

Fender Aerodyne Telecaster, one P-90 at the neck. The stock one was nothing to write home about, but the replacement Duncan was awesome.


----------



## Jimmy_D




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## faracaster

2007 Historic LP Jr. As good as the best vintage single cut Jr's I've owned. Dead stock and built to rock


----------



## sulphur

Tokai TJ60










Canadian Breed DC


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Robert1950

Epiphone Casino Coupe. Rebuilt pickups. Vineham Blues Dog. A4 magnets, 8.3k/7.6k. Makes a world of difference. Full hollowbody. 339 sized body weighs under 6 lbs and is very comfortable. My bitchy little fret hand even likes the neck.


----------



## BGood

WOW ! 10 posts today ! Is this the P90 Day of the year ?
I'll play then.


----------



## Scotty

Robert1950 said:


> Epiphone Casino Coupe. Rebuilt pickups. Vineham Blues Dog. A4 magnets, 8.3k/7.6k. Makes a world of difference. Full hollowbody. 339 sized body weighs under 6 lbs and is very comfortable. My bitchy little fret hand even likes the neck.


I love mine except the cramped lower cutaway. I leave it in open tuning for slide. Intrigued in your pickup swap. What type of stuff do you play?


----------



## Lola

JDTO needs to show his Standard SG with P90's on it! It's a real black beauty!


----------



## Robert1950

Scotty said:


> I love mine except the cramped lower access. I leave it in open tuning for slide. Intrigued in your pickup swap. What type of stuff do you play?


Blues ( clean to overdrive) to Jangly Casino sounding stuff. Very articulate. Best sounding guitar for good old cowboy chords too (Clean and overdriven). The old pickups were a little powerful and bright 12.1k/11.6k. I've got small hands, no cramping at all.


----------



## Kenmac

I see this thread has been revived. When this thread was started I didn't have a P-90 guitar but awhile back I bought a PRS Soapbar II SE. Here's a link to a photo I took of it when I first got it:

PRSOnFloor


----------



## jdto

Kenmac said:


> I see this thread has been revived. When this thread was started I didn't have a P-90 guitar but awhile back I bought a PRS Soapbar II SE. Here's a link to a photo I took of it when I first got it:
> 
> PRSOnFloor


Love it!

Here’s my P90 SG, a 2016 SG Special T that came with minis (they were pretty cool). I replaced them with Vineham Rabid Dog P90s and they sound great.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Love it!
> 
> Here’s my P90 SG, a 2016 SG Special T that came with minis (they were pretty cool). I replaced them with Vineham Rabid Dog P90s and they sound great.
> 
> View attachment 144041


That is one really sweet guitar. How can you just not fall in love with this? Synonymous with my favourite band.


----------



## BGood

Kenmac said:


> I see this thread has been revived. When this thread was started I didn't have a P-90 guitar but awhile back I bought a PRS Soapbar II SE. Here's a link to a photo I took of it when I first got it: PRSOnFloor


You cannot provide a mere link. for such a beauty ...


----------



## Mooh

sulphur said:


> Canadian Breed DC
> 
> View attachment 143977


Nice Canadian Breed. Are those his pickups or some other brand? He did wind many of his own as I recall.


----------



## sulphur

Mooh said:


> Nice Canadian Breed. Are those his pickups or some other brand? He did wind many of his own as I recall.


Thanks! I like that guitar a lot.

Bill had wound those himself, they're quite good pickups.


----------



## Scottone

Here are my two. MotorAve Motovox and LeMans


__
https://flic.kr/p/36824080776


__
https://flic.kr/p/36685313831


----------



## NorlinNorm

jdto said:


> Love it!
> 
> Here’s my P90 SG, a 2016 SG Special T that came with minis (they were pretty cool). I replaced them with Vineham Rabid Dog P90s and they sound great.
> 
> View attachment 144041


I just swapped in a Vineham "Old Dog" P90 in my Les Paul Jr copy and it sounds Awesome!!!...I am very pleased!


----------



## Chito

Here's one of mine. 2011 Gibson Les Paul Studio 60's Tribute


----------



## Chito

Here's a couple more. A 2005 PRS Soapbar SE II and a 2005 PRS Soapbar SE SC.


----------



## Chito

Here is the 2011 Gibson Les Paul Studio 60's Tribute again and 2011 Gibson SG Special 60's Tribute.


----------



## Chito

Here's another one. A 2014 Gibson Les Paul Melody Maker


----------



## BGood

Chito said:


> Here's another one. A 2014 Gibson Les Paul Melody Maker


Those are so sexy. Look at those curves !
Black Magic Woman


----------



## Chito

I think I like p90s LOL

2007 Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin


----------



## Guest

I went through the entire thread to see if I posted mine ....










I haven't, but with all the beauties here, I don't want to spoil it with an abomination. lol.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## BGood

Nice touch with the knobs.


----------



## jdto

BGood said:


> Nice touch with the knobs.


@vadsy is all about touching the knobs


----------



## Roryfan

I'll just tease youse guys for now as I'm feeling too lazy to take & post pics today. 

I have a '55 that I got from @bluehugh2 - - both he & @faracaster say it's the best Jr. they've ever heard.

I also have a well-worn '65 that @Tim Plains liked better than the '55. It depends on the day for me.


----------



## faracaster

2004 Johan Gustavsson Bluesmaster. His first gold sprayed BM.


----------



## jdto

faracaster said:


> 2004 Johan Gustavsson Bluesmaster. His first gold sprayed BM.


----------



## Swervin55

P90's Baby!


----------



## BGood

Swervin55 said:


> View attachment 144777
> View attachment 144785
> View attachment 144793
> View attachment 144801
> P90's Baby!


You're Da Man !


----------



## faracaster

1972 54' LP custom reissue


----------



## Swervin55

almost forgot...P90's and chicken heads...


----------



## Steadfastly

My Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II had P90's. It was my first guitar with those pickups. I doubt it will be my last.


----------



## High/Deaf

faracaster said:


> 1972 54' LP custom reissue



That has aged very nicely. The worn gold, the yellow binding, the checking - beautiful. 

Did you relic it yourself (years of playing)? Killer LPC!


----------



## faracaster

High/Deaf said:


> That has aged very nicely. The worn gold, the yellow binding, the checking - beautiful.
> 
> Did you relic it yourself (years of playing)? Killer LPC!


That is completely 100% real wear and tear........and years of nicotine in bars


----------



## Swervin55

faracaster said:


> As a self-confessed P-90 addict, I have to share my latest ride.
> This is a Nik Huber Jr.
> Korina neck and body, Brazilian rosewood fretboard, thick, big neck, Haussell tapped P-90 and.....a Bigsby !!!!! Light to medium-light weight. So resonant that you can feel it in your gut when standing and playing it.
> The tapped pickup in position 1 is more like a fat Tele pickup. When you go to position 2 it is pure LP Jr. FAAATTTT tone. This guitar, although simple, is really like an Esquire and a Jr. all rolled into one..with....a wiggle stick.


This one has my vote...


----------



## buyusfear

I built this one with ebony, thanks to Swervin55 (above posted TV Junior) who came up with the idea. 








And this one needed to be different, so I used cocobolo.


----------



## Robert1950

@buyusfear Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!


----------



## faracaster

seasonal P-90 pix. From a couple of christmas' ago.
1956 All Gold Les Paul (bigsby removed at this point). An UBER sounding fiddle.


----------



## Swervin55

^^^ WOW!


----------



## Robert1950

@faracaster When I was 16, I borrowed a 1956 GT LP but had to to give it back because I couldn't come up with the $110 to buy it.


----------



## bzrkrage

Boo-boo baby....









Band-aid to fix the boo-boo.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## krall

Just picked this up a 2007 Reverend Jetstream 390 couple of days ago..Fun guitar to play..and 3 P-90's!


----------



## Chitmo

Robert1950 said:


> @faracaster When I was 16, I borrowed a 1956 GT LP but had to to give it back because I couldn't come up with the $110 to buy it.


Were you 16 in 1958?


----------



## Robert1950

Chitmo said:


> Were you 16 in 1958?


It was in 1966


----------



## Mooh

buyusfear said:


> I built this one with ebony, thanks to Swervin55 (above posted TV Junior) who came up with the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one needed to be different, so I used cocobolo.


Very nice photos. I have a Nordheimer piano as well, but I never thought to open it up for picture backgrounds. I might steal that idea.


----------



## numb41

Here's mine. Not a Gibson (despite the logo). I've owned Gibson Jr's and I like this one better. Built by someone in the States, bought here on GC. The P90 is a DiMarzio I hear. Sounds fantastic. Snappy, bright, overdives well, and cleans up great.


----------



## vadsy

numb41 said:


> Here's mine. Not a Gibson (despite the logo). I've owned Gibson Jr's and I like this one better. Built by someone in the States, bought here on GC. The P90 is a DiMarzio I hear. Sounds fantastic. Snappy, bright, overdives well, and cleans up great.
> 
> View attachment 146569


Who is the builder? Let me know if you're ever selling this.


----------



## numb41

vadsy said:


> Who is the builder? Let me know if you're ever selling this.


Not sure Vadsy. I got it here, and he didn't know who built it either. If I ever want to sell it, I'll contact you.


----------



## MarkusV

faracaster said:


> Here's a bad picture of my P-90 guitars.
> Left to right.....
> A very early Baker (#008), Kent Armstrong pickup, 3/4 size but full size sound. My Suhr Tele, 2 Suhr P-90s. Baker Robben Ford with 2 DiMarzio P-90s and a varitone (the only RF I know of with P-90s). Gibson SG Classic, stock Gibson P-90s. the aforementioned Baker BJ with 2 DiMarzio P-90s. PRS McCarty Rosewood with the Duncan/PRS P-90s. And...lastly a guitar that I've had since 1988. It is a 79' Anniversary Strat body with a custom made Tele neck, a Hipshot Trilogy Bridge and 3 P-90s. The neck and bridge are from a 55' Les Paul goldtop and the middle is a mid-late 60s Gibson P-90.
> All of these sound very different from each other and obviously play different from each other (at least that is what I tell myself to justify all these)
> 
> 
> Just Sickening...
> That implies that you also have other guitars with humbuckers and gold foils??
> 
> Yea I'm Jealous


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## cdntac

Picked this up today after seeing the ad on Kijiji. 

2007 '57 VOS.


----------



## faracaster

1960 LP Jr. I sold my 59' mint Jr. to get this. Why oh why did I sell it *#*( ?
Was part of a three Jr. run where I went from the best single cut Jr I'd ever played to a KILLER mint 59' double cut to this 1960.....which I was of the opinion that could not be topped. Just an amazing sounding guitar.


----------



## cdntac

faracaster said:


> 1960 LP Jr. I sold my 59' mint Jr. to get this. Why oh why did I sell it *#*( ?
> Was part of a three Jr. run where I went from the best single cut Jr I'd ever played to a KILLER mint 59' double cut to this 1960.....which I was of the opinion that could not be topped. Just an amazing sounding guitar.



Hey...I just bought that one too! 

Kidding...


----------



## Roryfan

faracaster said:


> Was part of a three Jr. run where I went from the best single cut Jr I'd ever played to a KILLER mint 59' double cut to this 1960.


Is that single cut you're referring to the '55 I got from Hugh? If yes, feel free to post a pic or two - will be much better quality than my old iPhone.


----------



## faracaster

Roryfan said:


> Is that single cut you're referring to the '55 I got from Hugh? If yes, feel free to post a pic or two - will be much better quality than my old iPhone.


I don't have any pix of that guitar unfortunately. It went through my hands pretty quickly when the mint 59' doublecut came available. I got that at the the 12thFret. Was so clean I had to blacklight to make sure it was what it was purported to be. I do have the blacklight pix......but that's not of interest.


----------



## BGood

faracaster said:


> I don't have any pix of that guitar unfortunately. It went through my hands pretty quickly when the mint 59' doublecut came available. I got that at the the 12thFret. Was so clean I had to blacklight to make sure it was what it was purported to be. I do have the blacklight pix......but that's not of interest.


What would a black light reveal ?


----------



## faracaster

BGood said:


> What would a black light reveal ?


Breaks, cracks under opaque finishes. Partial refin or touchups over worn areas.
Has to be a true black light like a florescent not a bulb version


----------



## 1SweetRide

Mine


----------



## High/Deaf

faracaster said:


> Breaks, cracks under opaque finishes. Partial refin or touchups over worn areas.
> Has to be a true black light like a florescent not a bulb version


Cool. I didn't know about that. 

It's nice to know a black light can be used for more than freaking out at Pink Floyd posters or finding Monica Lewinsky-esque stains.


----------



## bolero

wow, this thread is over 10 years old!!

here is my korina Heritage H357, built by Marv Lamb, one of the founders of Heritage Guitars, and who started working at Gibson in 1956.

pics from the train station, the day I picked it up from Mojo Music, in Oakville:


----------



## BGood

Yeah, Bangcouver woke it up a month ago and it's all good.

Nice plank you got there bolero ! How does she sound ?


----------



## Robert1950

*Y$&&^$^ !! Ooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## bolero

BGood said:


> Yeah, Bangcouver woke it up a month ago and it's all good.
> 
> Nice plank you got there bolero ! How does she sound ?


thx guys!

it is one of the best guitars I have ever had the chance to play. 

well balanced weight-wise ( no neck dive ), a nice beefy neck, and it seems alive with the string vibrations that resonate through the whole instrument

it really is a special guitar. I brought Marv a case of Creemore as a gift, when I went down to Kalamazoo to visit. he liked it a lot!

here are a couple shots after the first coats, at the spray booth:


----------



## SGJones

Yes, I have painted my deck since these photos!


----------



## hedzup

1996 Les Paul Special


----------



## High/Deaf

bolero said:


> wow, this thread is over 10 years old!!
> 
> here is my korina Heritage H357, built by Marv Lamb, one of the founders of Heritage Guitars, and who started working at Gibson in 1956.
> 
> pics from the train station, the day I picked it up from Mojo Music, in Oakville:



Wow! Stunning. 

Train station? I'm surprised people didn't just start lobbing twonies and loonies into the case, even if you weren't playing it.


----------



## bolero

oh I played it allright....

"sittin' at the train station, waiting for my train"


----------



## Alex

Collings Soco Deluxe


----------



## faracaster

very early 60's Epiphone Coronet


----------



## JethroTech

I've been watching this thread for a while and drooling. I got this a couple of months ago from another fine, upstanding member of this forum It's a 1955 Gibson Les Paul Jr. I love this guitar. Big fat neck, killer P90, the finish checking--but my fave part is actually the old photographs that were included of the original owner "rocking out" on it back in the day. (Caution: Do NOT Google "Babes Trio" on your work computer. Just don't.)


----------



## buyusfear

JethroTech said:


> I got this a couple of months ago from another fine, upstanding member of this forum It's a 1955 Gibson Les Paul Jr


Congrats!
I never thought he'd sell that one. Lucky you. 

Thats probably the lightest Junior i've ever held.


----------

